# Recommend Books on Mac OS X Server & Tiger



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Hey guys.. I'm interested in getting basic information (which will move on to complex information) on how Mac OS X Server works, and want to learn & how to (in time) troubleshoot server issues, etc. Essentially, I want to get my Apple Certified Technical Coordinator certification, and I don't want to take a $3k course right now, as that's just a _tad_ too expensive.  I know there are dozens of Mac OS X books out there, but if someone could recommend one they've read/heard of/read review of, that would be great. Especially one that could prepare one to take the Apple server exam. Of course, the book should be based on v10.4, not earlier versions.

Secondly, I also want a book on "hidden Tiger treats" - by that I mean, a book that has tips & tricks I may not know about, but would be useful to me. I prefer book, even if it's available online, because I don't like reading lots of information off my computer screen.

Last but not least, a book on iLife '05/06 -- knowing how to use all aspects of all iLife applications. I know the basics, and I now I want to know the rest.

Just keeping up-to-date.. good for job security. And, of course, personal knowledge. 

Thanks!


----------



## dthompson101 (Jan 16, 2001)

This book might work well for the server stuff. I don't know too much about the other junk as I don't deal with it all that much. The ACTC is 2 [email protected] $150.00 U.S. each. They are pricey, but hopefully they will be worth it. I know a lot of people who have taken the exams and had to write them a bunch of times becuase they failed the first ones.

The questions on the sample pages from Apple and the technology they go over in the books usually DO NOT add up to a lot of the questions that are on the exams. The author (Shoun Regan) however is very well known in the server field, so it should be a good set of books:

http://www.peachpit.com/title/0321335473
http://www.peachpit.com/title/0321357582

What you might want to do before you get too ambitious is to go for the ACHD Certification and then move up to the ACTC. I have seen a bunch of people think they are far beyond the entry level certifications and get hammered by the ACTC exams.

If you think that those might be hard, I would seriously consider taking the ACSA courses if you think you might be interested in going that route. Having known from teaching a lot of educators how the Mac OS X Server and Directory Services in general work, this stuff is often well above their heads...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I already have the Help Desk Essentials certification for v10.3, and I'll be getting the v10.4 one, as it's a requirement in maintaining my two already-achieved hardware certifications (see sig below). I realize the server information is a handful and difficult, but it's a goal of mine. The more I know, the better off I am as long as I work in the field of Macs. I'm not one of those that think they're simple.. in fact, I know very little about about server as it currently stands. I can afford to spend $50 on a book, even if it doesn't help for anything, but that much on a course for something I may never use is different. All in all, though, I think I will get my ACTC certification in time.


----------



## dthompson101 (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry Lars, I can't see your signature.

Anyways, I agree that the courses are expensive and that these books are very helpful in working with the server / client technology.

I think the books should work well as the author helps to put the courses and exams together as well as write the books. I agree, that the more you know the better off you are. Getting certification is never a bad thing and can only help you with your field....which is a great field to be in


----------

